# Can I use this as a slab mold?



## KiwiMoose (Jan 10, 2019)

Just had my apricot kernel oil delivered and look at this lovely sturdy box it came in! I've cut it down but left the sides quite high to increase rigidity. It's about 15cm x 22cm.  If I reinforce the corners and line it, do ya reckon I could use it?  Please say yes   It's the last day of my holidays so i need to do something!


----------



## Kafayat Adebowale oyeniyi (Jan 10, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Just had my apricot kernel oil delivered and look at this lovely sturdy box it came in! I've cut it down but left the sides quite high to increase rigidity. It's about 15cm x 22cm.  If I reinforce the corners and line it, do ya reckon I could use it?  Please say yes   It's the last day of my holidays so i need to do something!View attachment 34957
> View attachment 34958


Go for it gurl.goodluck


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 10, 2019)

I would give it a go. I used a box when I first started. It worked


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 10, 2019)

Make sure you line it and you'll be good to go!


----------



## atiz (Jan 10, 2019)

I also used a similar sized random cardboard box for my first batch and it worked.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Dean (Jan 10, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Just had my apricot kernel oil delivered and look at this lovely sturdy box it came in! I've cut it down but left the sides quite high to increase rigidity. It's about 15cm x 22cm.  If I reinforce the corners and line it, do ya reckon I could use it?  Please say yes   It's the last day of my holidays so i need to do something!



I think u r officially (and profoundly) addicted when u use the soap supply shipping box as a soap mold.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 10, 2019)

Dean said:


> I think u r officially (and profoundly) addicted when u use the soap supply shipping box as a soap mold.


Guilty as charged your honour!  (and yes, that's how we spell it over here).

Wait til you see what I'm gonna do with it!!!!  I've got another item on my list of things to do that i can achieve with this puppy.


----------



## Dean (Jan 10, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Guilty as charged your honour!  (and yes, that's how we spell it over here).
> 
> Wait til you see what I'm gonna do with it!!!!  I've got another item on my list of things to do that i can achieve with this puppy.



I await with baited breath!


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 11, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> ... Wait til you see what I'm gonna do with it!!!!  ...



Ooooooh. Now you have me intrigued!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

OK, I've done it, it's in its wee blankey-bed for the night and hopefully we unfold tomorrow for a look-see.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> I await with baited breath!


With worms on your tongue??


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2019)

Misschief said:


> With worms on your tongue??



Had to look that one up.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 11, 2019)

Misschief said:


> With worms on your tongue??


Funny...yet sooo gross.


----------



## amd (Jan 11, 2019)

I can't wait to see how it turns out! One of my first slab molds was a Ritz cracker box with the front panel cut out and reinforced with packing tape.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

Misschief said:


> With worms on your tongue??


LOL!  And I'm a qualified English language teacher and didn't even notice.

Here ya go - the suspense is over:
I give you slab mould soap (orange and patchouli EOs)


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 11, 2019)

That's some pretty impressive box soap you have there KiwiMoose!

Beautiful!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> That's some pretty impressive box soap you have there KiwiMoose!
> 
> Beautiful!


Thanks Fig - I bought a silicone cake mat thingy to put in the bottom - have been wanting to try it for ever, but the silicone mat only arrived yesterday, so it was perfect timing.


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 11, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks Fig - I bought a silicone cake mat thingy to put in the bottom - have been wanting to try it for ever, but the silicone mat only arrived yesterday, so it was perfect timing.



CHEEEEEEATER! Come on you have to play fair at this game and its not very lady like to cheat now is it


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 11, 2019)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> I think u r officially (and profoundly) addicted when u use the soap supply shipping box as a soap mold.



Nope. This is normal stuff for us.
Isn't it???
Please tell me I don't have a problem....


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

Steve85569 said:


> Nope. This is normal stuff for us.
> Isn't it???
> Please tell me I don't have a problem....


Steve - I have something to tell you...


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2019)

Steve85569 said:


> Nope. This is normal stuff for us.
> Isn't it???
> Please tell me I don't have a problem....



U all ain’t right!  I remember @KiwiMoose when she was just simple NZ dotter with a soap curiousity.  And now...well...shes gone absolutely soap nutz!  How does one stage an intervention on someone on the other side of the world?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> U all ain’t right!  I remember @KiwiMoose when she was just simple NZ dotter with a soap cuiosity.  And now...well...shes gone absolutely soap nutz!  How does one stage an intervention on someone on the other side of the world?


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> U all ain’t right!  I remember @KiwiMoose when she was just simple NZ dotter with a soap cuiosity.  And now...well...shes gone absolutely soap nutz!  How does one stage an intervention on someone on the other side of the world?!



Get someone in NZ to throw rocks at her? @KiwiMoose do you find yourself walking round shops ect thinking oooooooo that would look awesome ooooooo that would be brilliant for this or that. It now takes me about 20 minutes longer to do a normal shop due to this *cough* illness*cough*


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Get someone in NZ to throw rocks at her? @KiwiMoose do you find yourself walking round shops ect thinking oooooooo that would look awesome ooooooo that would be brilliant for this or that. It now takes me about 20 minutes longer to do a normal shop due to this *cough* illness*cough*



You cant throw rocks at her cuz she’ll collect and paint them.  Hopeless!


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 11, 2019)

Maybe we should start a 12 step program - Soapers Anonymous since moderation seems out of the question!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

You guys are quite literally making me laugh out loud!  I blame ALL of you because I was lurking round on this forum well before I joined.  I am back to work next week after almost 4 weeks off over summer so the soap making will calm down considerably thank you very much!


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 11, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> Maybe we should start a 12 step program - Soapers Anonymous since moderation seems out of the question!



Think it would have to be a good six months to clean the mind of said addictions.

@Dean sorry im all out of ideas that was best i had


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Here ya go - the suspense is over:
> I give you slab mould soap (orange and patchouli EOs)
> View attachment 34981
> View attachment 34982


Beautifully done! That is one lovely soap.


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2019)

Well, I’m just relieved to know that @KiwiMoose is going back to work.  U know what they say bout idle hands...


----------



## MGM (Jan 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> Well, I’m just relieved to know that @KiwiMoose is going back to work.



I agree! Gonna let the gallery clear out a little bit with just some NORMAL soaps posted after her works of art, before I post more of mine.
And to think she somehow squeezed that all in between an oil delivery and before making dinner??


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2019)

MGM said:


> I agree! Gonna let the gallery clear out a little bit with just some NORMAL soaps posted after her works of art, before I post more of mine.



I’m a man.  As such, my soaps are utilitarian...although pleasantly scented and colored.  I don’t dare post pics.  I leave it to the resident artists.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 11, 2019)

It's beautiful KiwiMoose - and one of my favorite EO combinations too!


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> I’m a man.  As such, my soaps are utilitarian...although pleasantly scented and colored.  I don’t dare post pics.  I leave it to the resident artists.


Haha!  ....because your a man.....nope! You don’t get a pass because you’re a dude!  It’s time to show your hand!!  We want to see pics!


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> Haha!  ....because your a man.....nope! You don’t get a pass because you’re a dude!  It’s time to show your hand!!  We want to see pics!



No one gets to see my goodies!
@KiwiMoose please stop encouraging @Hendejm.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> No one gets to see my goodies!
> @KiwiMoose stop encouraging @Hendejm.


We like seeing soap... all kinds of soap. Yours included! So there!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

Misschief said:


> We like seeing soap... all kinds of soap. Yours included! So there!


You're right of course @Misschief  - I really like rustic and chunky (utilitarian) soaps too. All forms of the art appreciated 



Dean said:


> No one gets to see my goodies!
> @KiwiMoose stop encouraging @Hendejm.


But, but, but.....
(He needs little encouragement BTW)


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> But, but, but.....
> (He needs little encouragement BTW)



OMG...I’m going to need a couple of glasses of bubbly b4 I showNtell.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

We like Show'n Tell.


----------



## Dean (Jan 11, 2019)

...but I’m having High School flashbacks...


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

We're all adults here.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

Misschief said:


> We're all adults here.


Speak for yourself!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2019)

Well, ok,.... age-wise, we're all adults here......... I swear I'll never grow up, though.


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 12, 2019)

Ok @Dean it can’t be worse than this soap ( full disclosure - not my soap - pulled from internet search of random pics).


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> Ok @Dean it can’t be worse than this soap ( full disclosure - not my soap - pulled from internet search of random pics).



Thats Gross Soap!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> Maybe we should start a 12 step program - Soapers Anonymous since moderation seems out of the question!



Nope not going.  I like my addiction.  [emoji23]


----------



## Zing (Jan 12, 2019)

@KiwiMoose , with every batch you up your game!  I too am glad you're going back to work because there's been no keeping up with you. After my day job, I log on here and there's 10 more of your soaps and not just normal soap but soap with scenery and seawater and sand and now I feel like I need to make soap with today's snow or something.  And who here seriously believes her "Oh look at me, I'm just a newbie" act?  Maybe now people like @Dean will feel more confident to -- I can't believe I'm typing this -- show his goodies.

But on a serious note, @KiwiMoose , in the last 4 weeks, you have made this space just tremendous fun and a welcome addition to daily stresses and challenges.  Thank you.  And even at work I'm sneaking surreptitious looks at the forum.


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2019)

Zing said:


> @KiwiMoose , with every batch you up your game.  Slow down!!



@KiwiMoose has already left the soaping stratosphere.


----------



## Zing (Jan 12, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> Ok @Dean it can’t be worse than this soap ( full disclosure - not my soap - pulled from internet search of random pics).


  Sure, not _your_ soap but _a friend of yours?  _Got it.


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 12, 2019)

Zing said:


> Sure, not _your_ soap but _a friend of yours?  _Got it.


Ummmmmmm............right..........yeah......afriend.…


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2019)

Zing said:


> And who here seriously believes her "Oh look at me, I'm just a newbie" act? Maybe now people like @Dean will feel more confident to -- I can't believe I'm typing this -- show his goodies.



OMG...I bet u r so right.  I totally bought @KiwiMoose ’s newbie act too!  I blame that NZ imposter and her beautifully staged pics for giving me paralyzing performance anxiety.   I can’t wait share this breakthrough with my therapist...


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 12, 2019)

Dean said:


> OMG...I bet u r so right.  I totally bought @KiwiMoose ’s newbie act too!  I blame that NZ imposter and her beautifully staged pics for giving me paralyzing performance anxiety.   I can’t wait share this breakthrough with my therapist...


Well - as fate would have it Dean, I am starting a new role at the University in two weeks:  Senior Tutor in Psychology.  Perhaps I could help?


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Well - as fate would have it Dean, I am starting a new role at the University in two weeks:  Senior Tutor in Psychology.  Perhaps I could help?


----------



## MissLinda (Jan 12, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Thanks Fig - I bought a silicone cake mat thingy to put in the bottom - have been wanting to try it for ever, but the silicone mat only arrived yesterday, so it was perfect timing.


I've must find a silicone cake mat "thingy"! I've had no desire to do slab soaps until I saw your beautiful supply-box-mold soap. What did you use on the design for that pretty color?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2019)

MissLinda said:


> I've must find a silicone cake mat "thingy"! I've had no desire to do slab soaps until I saw your beautiful supply-box-mold soap. What did you use on the design for that pretty color?



You can get them in the baking section at Michaels if you have one. Or online at Amazon.


----------



## MissLinda (Jan 12, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> You can get them in the baking section at Michaels if you have one. Or online at Amazon.


Thank you, shunt2011. I will look on Amazon right now.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 12, 2019)

MissLinda said:


> I've must find a silicone cake mat "thingy"! I've had no desire to do slab soaps until I saw your beautiful supply-box-mold soap. What did you use on the design for that pretty color?


I used a bronze mica mixed in with about two tablespoons of the soap batter.



shunt2011 said:


> You can get them in the baking section at Michaels if you have one. Or online at Amazon.


I might look on Amazon too.  I couldn't find any AT ALL in NZ, and went to wish.com where they only had two to choose from. It's not quite the pattern I would have liked, but I thought it wold still be OK.  I do think it's good to get a proper wooden slab mould though - my cardboard box made things a little uneven.

News flash - nothing on Amazon - just the same two i could get from Wish.com but at twice the price


----------



## MissLinda (Jan 13, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I used a bronze mica mixed in with about two tablespoons of the soap batter.


I considered getting some bronze mica for lip balms. Might go ahead and use it for soap also. Thanks for responding.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey @KiwiMoose , I found something for you

https://www.kiwicakes.co.nz/307-impression-mats

PS. Good luck in the new role!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 13, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> Hey @KiwiMoose , I found something for you
> 
> https://www.kiwicakes.co.nz/307-impression-mats
> 
> PS. Good luck in the new role!


Thanks Salty - but have you seen the prices?  As if i haven't spent enough already!  There are only about 3 big enough for what I want and they start at $48.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 13, 2019)

Holy Priceless Collection of Etruscan Snoods*, Kiwi! 

(*Batman and Robin quote)


----------



## Dawni (Jan 13, 2019)

Zing said:


> Maybe now people like @Dean will feel more confident to -- I can't believe I'm typing this -- show his goodies.


LOL seeeee.. You do it too!! Can't help it, can ya? Lol

@KiwiMoose, I just got back from a short hiatus from this forum and soaping, and I see this.. I am envious lol and also waiting to see more. Great job!


----------



## Deborah Long (Jan 13, 2019)

@KiwiMoose - You are so successful at every soap you try!  Makes me envious!  lol

@Dean  - I wanna see your goodies, too, Dean!  Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeeeee!

Well, I'm a very newbie beginner and FINALLY figured out what emulsion was and looked like only to have my micas make it all pudding.  It's still soap and smells great, but it looks nothing like the wood grain soap I wanted (plopping does that ya know) (not like @Hendejm's plopping, however...)

Really, all of you are so encouraging it makes me wanna stretch my soaping wings and NEVER join a 12 step group!  lol


----------



## Zing (Jan 13, 2019)

Dawni said:


> LOL seeeee.. You do it too!! Can't help it, can ya? Lol
> !


@Dawni , I was wondering what it took to draw you out!  When this failed


Zing said:


> Okay, okay, here is my lavender first time spoon plop swirl, _some_ people are impatiently waiting.  Not my color or scent but I think it'll sell at the church auction.  I would be satisfied with fewer air bubbles if I had, how do I put this, um, jiggled and smacked it a bit more .


, I got worried.  Welcome back,


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 13, 2019)

Hubby has been given the specs now to make me a proper slab mould out of wood.


----------



## MissLinda (Jan 13, 2019)

I put together a slab mold out of the last two bed slats. Looks like #@[email protected]! But it's square and I'm gonna use it, by cracky! Getting some freezer paper to use in this one. It really is worse than a cardboard box.


----------



## Dawni (Jan 13, 2019)

Zing said:


> @Dawni , I was wondering what it took to draw you out!  When this failed
> , I got worried.  Welcome back,


Hahaha, expect to see me the next time you jiggle n smack...... Your soap


----------

